# putty "expected key exchange replay packet.... [SOLVED]

## guldan

hi

trying to connect from a gentoo (client) machine using putty 0.55 to a gentoo server using ssh2. The server can be connected by using putty .55 from a win machine. When trying to connect to from the gentoo (client) machine I get the error:

Fatal Error, expected key exchange replay packet from server

Does someone has an idea ?

EDITED: Huh, connected to the server by using the cmd line ssh

```
ssh -p server_port server_IP
```

and afterwards putty was able to exchange the key's. Hmmmm.... don't ask me why ????

----------

## sibov

 :Crying or Very sad:   That doesn't do the trick on my putty-0.57.

connection works fine with windows putty, but from linu side the

workaround with 

```
ssh -p server_port server_IP
```

doesn't work.

Any other tips?

I also have removed .ssh and .putty at me ~ home  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

